# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Aziz Pashë Vrioni

## Albo

Historia e Aziz pashë Vrionit, miqësia me Ismail Qemalin dhe bashkëpunimi me Esat Pashën

*Aziz pashë Vrioni, ministër i Financave në qeverinë e Ismail Qemalit*

Nga Hilë Lushaku*

foto nr. 19, aziz vrioni 7308U lind më 1859, në Berat, ku mori edhe mësimet e para. Arsimimin e mëtejshëm e kreu në Turqi. Aty kreu edhe Fakultetin Ekonomik të Universitetit të Stambollit, diplomuar dega financë. Azizi rrjedh nga familja e famshme Vrioni , me origjinë nga fshati Vrion, afër Beratit, familje pronare e madhe tokash në zonat përreth Beratit dhe në rajonin e Myzeqesë, e dëgjuar në kohën e pushtimit otoman.
Kur qe në Turqi pati lidhje me shumë atdhetarë dhe iu përkushtua çështjes kombëtare shqiptare. Aziz pashë Vrioni ka qenë një ndër politikanët, diplomatët dhe ministër shteti ndër shqiptarët e para shekullit njëzet.
Më 10 gusht 1898, nën influencën e patriotit të shquar, Mehmet Ali Pashë Vrioni, anëtar i Komitetit të Stambollit, u krijua në Berat, shoqata Bashkimi, si degë e komitetit të Stambollit, duke pasur për kryetar Aziz Pashë Vrionin dhe anëtarë themelues edhe dy vrionas të tjerë, përkatësisht Nyzhet Bej Vrionin  dhe Islam Bej Vrionin .
Për vlerat e shpalosura dhe atdhetarinë e treguar, kazaja e Beratit i besoi Aziz pashë Vrionit, mandatin e deputetit në parlamentin turk të viteve 1908-1912. Në ditarin e Babë Dukë Karbunarës, është shënuar se më 16 nëntor 1908, ditë e diele: shkoi për Stamboll Aziz Pashë Efendi Vrioni, si deputet. Mori me vehte edhe Dhimitër Llavdën.
Aziz pashë Vrioni ka qenë vjehrri i Hadi pashës, i cili lëvizjet kombëtare shqiptare i ka shikuar me një simpati të veçantë.
Më 24 janar 1910, si ithtarë i gjuhës shqipe, është ndër deputetët e parlamentit turk, që nënshkruan peticionin e alfabetit shqip, së bashku me deputetët: Ismail Qemal Vlora, Esat Tiranasi, Mehmed Nexhip Mitrovica, Hasan Prishtina, Shahin Kolonja, Mufid Gjirokastra, Gani Frashëri, Ali Hajdari dhe Hamid Margëlliçi.
Sipas kujtimeve të Kristo Meksit, evidentohet të ketë qenë pjesëmarrës në kryengritjen e Kosovës, më 1911: Mbë shumë në bisedime e kuvend qëndrova me z. Ismail Qemali, me Aziz Pashë Vrionin dhe Gani bej Frashërin, se ndodhi të rrija gjithë ndë atë hotel që rrinin edhe ata .
Pas këshillimeve, që u zhvilluan ndërmjet Ismail Qemalit dhe Hasan Prishtinës, më 12 janar 1912, u vendos të mbahej një takim i një grupi personalitetesh të jetës politike shqiptare. Takimi u bë në mesin e muajit janar, nën kryesinë e Ismail Qemalit, në shtëpinë e Syrja Vlorës, në lagjen Taksim të Stambollit. Në të morën pjesë, përveç Ismail Qemalit, Hasan Prishtinës e Syrja Vlorës, edhe Myfid Libohova, Esat Toptani, Aziz Vrioni, Bedri Pejani, Mustafa Kruja e të tjerë. Mbledhja e Taksimit ripohoi përfundimin se shqiptarëve, për të siguruar të drejtat kombëtare e politike, nuk u kishte mbetur rrugë tjetër përveç organizimit të një kryengritjeje të përgjithshme. Aty u diskutua gjithashtu për aspektet organizative të lëvizjes së armatosur në Shqipëri. Rol i veçantë, sidomos në fillim të veprimeve luftarake që do të ndërmerreshin në pranverën e ardhshme, iu caktua Kosovës. Kryengritja do të shtrihej edhe në viset e tjera të vendit, megjithatë, do të ishte Kosova ajo që do të mbante peshën kryesore në rrafsh ushtarak. Organizimin e forcave kryengritëse në verilindje të Shqipërisë e mori përsipër Hasan Prishtina. Esat Toptani premtoi të merrej me organizimin e kryengritjes në Shqipërinë e Mesme dhe në Mirditë. Myfit Libohova, Aziz Vrioni e Syrja Vlora u zotuan të ngrinin në luftë çetat e Jugut. Aziz Vrioni ka qenë në grupin e atdhetarëve që u besatuan për kryengritje së bashku, në Kuvendin e Taksimit, në Stamboll, Turqi, për një kryengritje të përgjithshme shqiptare (Ismail Qemajl bej Vlora, Mufit Libohova, Syrja bej Vlora, Hasan Prishtina, etj, të cilët sipas Nexhmedin Spahiut , që nuk e mbajtën besën, nuk filluan kryengritjen.
Aziz Vrioni ka pasur korrespondencë të dendur me Aqif pashë Biçakun dhe Shefqet Vërlacin e Elbasanit, në prag të shpalljes së pavarësisë, për caktimin e delegatëve dhe zhvillimet e vrullshme ushtarake.
Sipas të afërme të trungut gjenealogjik të Vrionëve, më 20 nëntor 1912, me marrjen e telegramit nga Elmaz Kanina, për ardhjen e Ismail beut, u mblodh paria e Beratit në kryesinë e Aziz Pashës, në pritje të njoftimeve për fatin e Shqipërisë si dhe caktuan delegat Qemal bej Karaosmanin . Ka qenë vetë Karaosmani që ka saktësuar se: Mbas pak ditësh, me njoftimin që Bektash Cakrani i dërgoi Aziz Pashës, ku kërkohej njëkohësisht kërkesa për të ndihmuar në përcjelljen e tij për Vlorë, u mblodhëm në shtëpinë e të ndjerit Aziz Pashës, dhe biseduam çështjen se cili të vejë e të marri Ismail Qemal beun e ta përcjellë deri në Vlonë. Sipas kujtimeve të Qemal Karaosmanit, delegat i kuvendit në Vlorë, Ismail Qemali ka fjetur një natë në hotelin e Aziz pashë Vrionit, që gjendej buzë detit, në Durrës.
Ndërsa Ismail Qemali vijonte udhëtimin drejt Vlorës, po sipas kujtimeve të Qemal Karaosmanit, Aziz pasha i dërgoi njoftim për urdhrin e komandantit të Përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë së Janinës, që Ismail beun me gjithë shokë ose gjallë ose të vdekë ta shtini në dorë, ndërkohë i sugjeronte të hynte në konsullatën austriake  për të shpëtuar, lajm që ishte shpëtimtarë për Ismail beun dhe fatin e mëvetësisë së Shqipërisë.
Aziz Virioni, sapo u shpall mëvetësia, ka uruar Ismail Qemalin: Tye i u lutun Zotit për fatbardhësiën e shpëtimin e kombësies tonë çfaqim gëzimin e suksesit edhe marrim guximin me paraqitë urime, tyke lutun vazhdimin e sukseseve të Shkëlqesisë Suaj.
Në mbledhjen e katërt të kuvendit të Vlorës, më 20/3-11.1912 (3 dhjetor 1912) ka qenë në listën e ministrave të propozuar nga Ismail Qemali, përkrah z. Mehmet pashë Tetova, Mufid bej Gjirokastra,Vehbi efendiu, Abdi bej Toptani e Mithat bej Frashëri, praktikë që nuk u pëlqye, madje u kundërshtua nga disa delegatë. Në mbledhjen e pestë, më 4 dhjetor, nuk rezultoi fitues ndërmjet emrave që konkurruan.
Aziz Pashë Vrioni, u caktua nga qeveria e Vlorës e Ismail Qemalit në funksionin Prefekt i Beratit, pikërisht gjatë kësaj periudhe, ai do të provohej si një nga shtyllat mbështetëse të qeverisë së përkohshme të Ismail Qemal Bej Vlorës.
Duke zbatuar udhëzimet e qeverisë së Vlorës, mori masa së bashku me Shefqet Daiun (ky anëtar i senatit) për mbrojtjen e vendit nga sulmet e ushtrisë pushtuese greke.
Të mërkurën, më 10 shtator 1913, Aziz pasha i Beratit rezulton ministër i Financave, të cilit i telegrafoi Ismail Qemali të paraqitej pranë tij për problemin e të hollave që kishte në përdorim Esad Toptani në Durrës, gjoja për të organizuar administratën dhe xhandarmërinë e Policinë.
Më 11 shtator 1913, të enjten, ai u takua me Aubrey Herbert (deputet anglez, mik i Edith Durham, një nga miqtë e Shqipërisë) i cili i ka thënë se nëse kanë frikë se Esadi do tu merrte të gjitha paratë e qeverisë së Vlorës planifikuar për Durrësin, dërgoni një telegraf të nënshkruar nga Ismail Qemali dhe Aziz Vrioni, ku të më kërkoni mua të marr përsipër që paratë tia jap Burnery për tua dhënë të varfërve .
Nga gjysma e dytë e shtatorit 1913, Ismail Qemali e dërgoi në Durrës në krye të një komisioni të zgjedhur si njerëz besnikë të tij, për bisedime me Esad Pashën, por nuk rezultoi takim i dobishëm. Shtypi i kohës shkroi: Marrim vesht se Aziz pashë Vrioni, Mufid bej Libohova dhe Pjetro Poga, janë nisur për Durrës, ku do të merren vesh me kryelëvizëzit (Esad Pashën) e çështjes për ndërrimin e kabinës (kabinetit qeveritar-H.L.); dëshirojmë që kjo misië të dalë e dobishme, për të ardhmen e Shqipëniës.
Sipas kujtimeve të Sejfi Vllamasit, Aziz pashë Vrioni, si shumë të tjerë, nga fundi i vitit 1913 u tunduan, e braktisën Ismail Qemalin, dhe u bashkuan me Esad pashë Toptanin. Sejfiu ka shkruar se: Esadi e formoi qeverinë e Shqipërisë së Mesme më 14 tetor 1913, me Ali bej Zajmin (dibran), Isuf bej Dibrën, me Aziz Vrionin dhe stabilizoi një administratë të rregullt.
Aziz pasha u caktua nga KNK, drejtor i Përgjithshëm i administratës së qeverisë së Durrësit, pas dorëheqjes së Esadit, duke mbajtur edhe postin e drejtorit (ministrit) të Financave në atë kabinet, për periudhën 22 janar 1914-17 mars 1914.
Shtypi, kur njoftoi ardhjen e princit Wied, shkroi: Nga njerëz pranë Esad Toptanit, ai mori vlerësimin e mëposhtëm: Aziz pashë Vrioni është zëvendësuesi i Esad Toptanit, është mjaft i njohur midis shqiptarëve, si një zotni nga shtëpitë më të mëdha të Shqipërisë, me ndjenja fisnike shqiptareDuke çmuar vetitë e mira të E. e T. Aziz pashait, e zgjodhën përfaqësonjës në Mbledhjen e Kombeve në Stamboll. Qeverija e Përtashme e Vlorës e thërriti Aziz pashanë si ministër, por Aziz pashaj kur pa ligësitë që po bënte, pas zakonit Ismail Qemali, u hoq si zotni i nderçëm që është, se sdesh të marrë për sipër leqet e të tjerëve. Ska dyshim se E. e T. Aziz pashë Vrioni, do të mbushnjë dhe këtë radhë detyrat që i ngarkon atdheu, si punëtor i palodhur që është.
Në Durrës, princ Wiedi u prit nga drejtori i Përgjithshëm i Durrësit Aziz pashë Vrioni dhe drejtori i Përgjithshëm i Vlorës Fejzi bej Alizoti.
Nga 17 mars 1914 deri më 20 maj 1914, ka qenë në kabinetin e kryeministrit Turhan Pashë Përmeti, të cilin e përbënin: Esat Pashë Toptani-Ministër i Luftës dhe i Punëve të Brendshme; Aziz Pashë Vrioni-Ministër i Bujqësisë dhe i Tregtisë; Mufid bej Libohova-Ministër i Drejtësisë dhe i Kultit; Mehdi bej Frashëri-Ministër i Financave; Hasan bej Prishtina-Ministër i Postë-Telegrafikeve; Dr. Mihal Turtulli-Ministër i Arsimit; Prenk Bib Doda-Ministër për Punët Botore (pa e ushtruar detyrën). Sipas njoftimit të shtypit, Aziz pashë Vrioni u caktua ministër i Bujqësisë, Pyjeve e i Metaleve , ndryshe sa shpalli qeveria, ku përmendet edhe tregtia. Ndërkohë, kjo gazetë, kritikoi qeverinë për përfshirjen në kabinet vetëm të pashallarëve e beglerëve si dhe të dy ortodokseve dhe mos caktimin në kabinet të personave të shquar, ish-ministra si Abdi bej Toptani.
Kabineti, pas 20 majit 1914, pësoi ndryshime  nga dorëheqjet e disa ministrave, dhe mundi të vijojë punën deri më 3 shtator 1914, kur Wiedi u largua nga Shqipëria. Kabineti i dytë, i Turhan pashait, pati në përbërje: Preng Bibë Doda-ministër i Punëve të Jashtme; Aqif Pashë Elbasani-ministër i Brendshëm dhe i Luftës; Filip Noga-ministër i Financave; Mihal Turtulli-ministër i Arsimit; Mithat Frashëri-ministër i Punëve Botore dhe i Postë-Telegrafës; Abdi Toptani-ministër i Bujqësisë, ku nuk rezulton të jetë caktuar ministër Aziz Vrioni.
Duke kritikuar punën e ministrave të mëparshëm, gazeta Populli, shkroi se Ministri i Bujqësisë Aziz pashë Vrioni dërgon të blihen kuaj në Hungari pa marrë parasysh interesat e shtetit.
Në qershor 1914, mbasi kishte shpërthyer kryengritja e Shqipërisë së Mesme, Aziz Vrioni evidentohet të ketë qenë në krye të fuqisë qeveritare të vullnetarëve  të Beratit, Lushnjës, Vlorës, Mallakastrës, të cilët u mobilizuan për të shkuar në Durrës që ta çlironin prej rrethimit të Ehli-Kijamit (Popullit kryengritës), por sipas zhvillimeve të më vonshme duket se kjo fuqi nuk mundi të kalojë Kavajën dhe u kthye drejt Beratit. Sipas Elsie, atë kohë, gjendja politike ishte e rëndë edhe për oficerët holandezë të xhandarmërisë në viset e tjera të Shqipërisë; Verhulst-i u përpoq të vinte në Tiranë nga Elbasani, por u kap; edhe Reimers-i u zu rob në Elbasan; De Iongh-u në Fier shpresonte të shfrytëzonte trupat e familjes Vlora dhe të familjes Vrioni në Berat, por Aziz pashë Vrioni preferonte ti mbante njerëzit e vet për të mbrojtur vendin nga grekët . Nga kjo më 11 qershor Lushnja u okupua lehtësisht dhe rebelët zgjeruan territoret e tyre deri në lumin Devoll. Më herët, më 2 qershor kishin rënë nën zaptimin e rebelëve kryengritës edhe Elbasani, Mokra, Qukësi dhe Çermenika, popullsia e të cilëve, pa zbrazur asnjë armë kundër u bashkua me fuqinë rebeluese duke u kthyer tashmë kundër qeverisë së Wied-it. Fuqia qeveritare e Aziz Vrionit, më 17 qershor, e ndalur në Lushnjën e okupuar, duke vlerësuar situatën të rrezikshme ngaqë Marka Gjoni e Preng Pasha pësuan humbje deri në shpartallim në rajonin Ishëm-Shijak dhe Zogu dhjakonar priste të piqej mishi njëherë pastaj të futej në dasmë, dezerton duke e lënë Lushnjën të okupohet tërësisht prej trupave rebeluese. Vlen të përmendet se në këtë rast Aziz Vrioni nuk u mbështet nga majori Besim Koka, komandant i pjesë tjetër të fuqisë vullnetare të Mallakastrës e Vlorës. Edhe pse kryetari i rebelëve, Arif Karbunara, iu premtoi tu linte të lirë rrugën të hynin në Lushnjë, kjo fuqi dështoi, Bektash Cakrani nuk lëvizi nga istikami, në Manastirin e Ardenicës, për të bërë yrysh drejt Lushnjës, përjashtuar fuqinë e komanduar nga Hysni Toska që luftoi heroikisht, madje la të vrarë, ndërmjet tyre edhe Riza e Godo Hekali, të dy nipa të Rrapo Hekalit.
Lidhur me këtë ngjarje, Fejzi Alizoti ka pohuar se: u dërguan të mbledhin ushtri Aziz pashë Vrioni, Bektash Cakrani dhe Dervish ElbasaniBektash Cakrani me Aziz pashën formuan një fuqi për të shkuar në Peqin dhe KavajëAziz pasha nga shkaku i panikut dhe i ca gjërave të tjera që smund ti them dot, u shpërnda ushtria dhe kështu Lushnja ra në duart e kryengritësve pa ndonjë kundërshtim se nuk u zbraz asnjë pushkë. Në këtë rast Aziz bej Vrioni u arrestua i akuzuar nga qeveria e Turhan pashë Përmetit, për lidhje në konspiracion me rebelët në Lushnjë. Vlen të përmendet se, kur kryengritja e rebelëve po rrezikonte çdo gjë, Aziz pashë Vrioni lypi internacionalin se ndryshe tha nuk i dilet, kurse monsinjor Kaçorri iu kundërvu intervencionit.
Referuar njoftimeve të gazetës Dielli, Aziz pasha është nderuar nga mbretëresha Sofie, me një vizitë kortezie.
Duhet sqaruar se fuqitë e huaja Mali i Zi, Serbia, xhonturqit, Franca, Italia, Greqia ishin të interesuara të kishte pështjellime në Shqipëri, të ndihmohen esadizmin dhe të realizohej copëtimi i Shqipërisë. Masat kryengritëse të Shqipërisë së Mesme, një turmë e fanatizuar pro islamike e pro sadiste, e panjohur me barbaritë që u bënin shqiptarëve grekët e serbo-malazezët, qorrazi u bindeshin njerëzve ambiciozë dhe me një nivel të ulët politik e jo fort të dhënë pas interesit kombëtar, ishin hedhur në një luftë fanatike kundër vendit të tyre, dhe duke i shërbyer pa e ditur të huajit që i kishte lënë dhe do të vijonte ti linte në mjerin.
Në të vërtet kjo copë Shqipërie e pashkelur nga pushtuesit, ishte e ndarë në shumë copëza qeverisjeje. Kështu, sipas Kristo Frashërit, kemi parcelizime sundonjëse: në Orosh të Mirditës krejt pavarur qeveriste Prenk Bib Doda; në Fier e Myzeqe sundonte qeveria e Aziz Pashë Vrionit; në Elbasan vepronte Aqif Pasha, në Lezhë e Shëngjin Dedë Coku e Vat Marashi; në Shkodër qeveriste një detashment i ushtrive ndërkombëtare nën kryesinë e kolonelit anglez Filips; në Himarë qeveriste agjenti grek Spiro Milo; në Gjirokastër qeveria e Jorgji Zografos; në Mat Ahmet Matja dhe shumë grupe mercenarësh që vepronin përgjatë kufijve verilindorë si: Arif Hiqmeti, Jusuf Beu etj. Dhe ky ishte kulmi i mjerimit dhe i fatkeqësisë kombëtare.
Në gusht 1914, rebelët, nën drejtimin e Haxhi Demirit dhe shehut të Çorushit, dogjën pallatin e Aziz Vrionit në Berat, mbasi dëbuan gratë nga shtëpitë dhe kishin plaçkitur çdo gjë të vlefshme.
Aziz Pashë Vrioni, shërbeu si Ministër i Punëve Botore, pas riardhjes në pushtet të Esadit, në periudhën (1914-1916). Në kabinetin qeveritar, prej 6 postesh, të kryesuar nga Esad Toptani, krijuar më 5 tetor 1914, kanë qenë: Esad pashë Toptani-kryeministër; Sali Toro-ministër i Drejtësisë; Shahin bej Dino ministër i Punëve të Brendshme; Nexhati Libohova (vrarë prej agjentëve të Esadit, zëvendësuar nga Haxhi Jusuf Banka më 27 maj 1915)-ministër i Financave; Aziz Vrioni-ministër i Punëve Botore; Jusuf Dibra-ministër i Luftës. Kjo qeveri pati jetë deri më 27 janar 1916.
Aziz pashë Vrioni, sa shakaxhi që ka qenë po aq ishte edhe i rreptë e ironik. Eqrem Vlora kujton se i tha një ditë në një tubim, të kushëririt, Abdi bej Toptanit të mirë, i nxitur nga heshtja e tij enigmatike: Thuaj diçka, folna ndonjë fjalë, o Diko, se po më luan menç. Unë e di që nuk ke asgjë në kokë, por të paktën hiqe atë petkun e sfinksit, që të shohin edhe të tjerët cili je! Natyrisht kjo qe vetëm një nga ato vrazhdësitë e zakonshme të Azis pashës, tepër inteligjent, ndonëse nevrik, por mbetet, megjithatë e vërtetë që në Shqipëri (sikundër në krejt Lindjen) një njeri i shtresave të larta duhet të dijë të sillet dhe të flasë, nëse dëshiron që të ketë ndonjë vlerë në sytë e të tjerëve. Vdiq në Berat më 1920, dhe u varros aty.
_
*Pjesë nga libri ne botim: Qeveria e Përkohshme e Vlorës 4 dhjetor 1912-22 janar 1914″, jetëshkrimet e ministrave._

----------

